

Show HN: A CLI for HNSearch - zachwill
http://zachwill.github.com/hn/

======
foxwoods
It would be nice if there is a ncurse interface for HN.

~~~
gouranga
elinks?

------
gruseom
HNSearch seems broken right now. Nothing recent that I'm searching for is
coming up:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=password...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=password&sortby=create_ts+desc)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bradbury...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=bradbury&sortby=create_ts+desc)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=patent&...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=patent&sortby=create_ts+desc)

~~~
andres
Sorry, we just upgraded our infrastructure and the crawler is out-of-date.
Things should be back to normal soon.

------
kqa5
Any chance you could add a database description, e.g., the date range of
coverage?

"This database covers all HN content from YYYY-DD-MM to YYYY-DD-MM." Something
like that. A user might wonder: What is the earliest content? How frequently
does it update? Etc.

If this is already documented somewhere my apologies for not being able to
find it.

~~~
zachwill
Earliest search I've been able to perform:

    
    
        hn -d 02-19-07

